# Smoking Kohler



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a Craftsman riding lawnmower Kohler CV730-0017 25 h.p. It just started smoking.the crankcase breather system seems to be sucking oil.This is a fairly new well maintained engine.I pulled the heads to check for obvious signs.The cylinders still have the cross hatch,no signs of wear or damage.
The tech at the local tractor dealer says he has dealt with the reeds in the block not sealing,resulting in leaking oil by getting in to the crankcase vent system.Has anyone ever experienced issues of this nature.Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks...


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Take a look a the head gaskets. check to see if gasket is broke between the cylinder and the valve oil galley. Common problem on the CV730 it is usually the right head gasket. Kohler makes a repair kit with new headbolts and gaskets to solve this problem.

Or it could just be to full of oil.


----------



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

Went down to the local Kohler Store and purchased 2ea KL-24-841-03-S Kit Cylinders Installed as per instructions.Runs like a champ no smoke.Thanks tommyj3 for the excellent diagnosis.


----------

